# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Crash diëten genezen diabetes!

## FRANCOIS580

Crash diëten genezen diabetes!


*Zij die willen gezond vermageren zoeken de oplossing van hun gewichtsprobleem meestal in één van de vele crash diëten die om ter spectaculairste resultaten in het vooruitzicht stellen. Volgens wetenschappers zijn deze crash diëten ongezond, moeilijk vol te houden en in extreme gevallen zelfs levensgevaarlijk. Toch zijn deze omstreden crash diëten niet langer compleet nutteloos. Dat blijkt uit een grootschalig onderzoek van professor Roy Taylor van de befaamde universiteit van het Engelse Newcastle. Volgens zijn onderzoek zijn deze crash diëten niet alleen in staat diabetes te voorkomen, maar zelfs te genezen!*


Tot voor kort bestempelden wetenschappers diabetes als dé epidemie van deze eeuw. Als professor Taylor van de universiteit van Newcastle en zijn collegas gelijk krijgen, lijkt het einde van de lange lijdensweg van de vele diabetici eindelijk in zicht. Volgens de resultaten van deze recente studie blijkt dat diabetici voortaan gemakkelijk te genezen zijn door het volgen van een of ander crash dieet van maximum 800 calorieën per dag. Bij normale inspanningen ligt de dagelijkse limiet voor vrouwen bij zon 1800 calorieën per dag en voor mannen op 2500.

*Vet in lever*

In dit hoopgevend proces blijkt de lever nog maar eens een hoofdrol te vervullen. Door het volgen van een crash dieet en het fors terugschroeven van het aantal opgenomen calorieën per dag, vermindert de concentratie aan vet in zowel je lever als je pancreas of alvleesklier aanzienlijk. Dat heeft voor gevolg dat de aanmaak van insuline weer genormaliseerd wordt. Als bij verder onderzoek blijkt dat dit ook op langere termijn het geval is betekent dit ongetwijfeld een doorbraak in de behandeling en de genezing van diabetes, dat steeds meer en jongere slachtoffers maakt diabetes, dat steeds meer en jongere slachtoffers maakt.

*Bloedsuiker*

Diabetes ontstaat wanneer ons lichaam zijn bloedsuikerspiegel onvoldoende kan regelen. Diabetes werd steeds als een typische ouderdomskwaal beschouwd, maar dat is dus niet langer het geval. Naast erfelijkheid is overgewicht de belangrijkste oorzaak van diabetes.



*De bekendste en meest populaire crash diëten.../...*

*Lees verder*

----------

